# Largest steroid ring in Spain busted



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Largest steroid ring in Spain busted by Anthony Roberts Dubbed ???Operation Lady,??? seven British citizens have been arrested in Spain along with 19 other people, resulting in the seizure of over 700,000 doses of performance enhancing drugs, estimated to have a street value of over £3 million pounds (around $5 million USD). This is a [...]

*Read More...*


----------

